

Feedback on my website?  - GoofyGewber
http://www.oddfuturemusic.com

======
NikP
Not sure what your objective is with the site so I have made some assumptions
and here are few simple things I would do:

a)Get more info above the fold. There is so much space which can be utilised.
Ex: The left category bar can be pulled up so viewers at first glance can see
the entire inventory and choose directly without having to scroll down. Give
them the answer before they ask. b)Since albums/art work are the main part of
your site I would suggest getting a slider/carousel style template so you can
give more info in less space. Ex: TheFilmReview.com (see how they use the
slider to their advantage, not perfectly done but you get the idea). c) Since
this is a music oriented website, give it more life. Here are a few examples
how a music/band websites should look:
<http://www.mybandtheme.com/features/17-beautiful-layouts/> d)Single page
websites, especially ones which do not have enough relevant
content/information, and redirect users to other sites forcing them to
purchase products are a hard sell. I would suggest once they click on one of
the albums take them to a dedicated page where there is some info about the
album (history/concept/production) and on that page populate your affiliate
links or redirect people from there. Give users info they are seeking and that
will lead to purchase. All a quick redirect with no relevant info leads to is
a high bounce rate.

Hope this helps.

------
chacham15
A few mechanical things: after you click on back to top the left sides
highlighted link is wrong, it would be cooler if clicking on the tab on the
left caused a scroll to the appropriate section, im not such a fan of the
pink, and lastly, i think the content needs some sort of frame; it looks weird
alone. i like the navigation style though. It would be annoying to click on
each of the albums and then going back to get more IMO. So, I think it would
be cool if a left click caused a modal window to appear with a middle click
causing it to open in a new tab. I hope this helps!

------
bravoyankee
Not sure I understand it, but I like that its different and works well on
mobile.

Are all these album covers of one band?

